# When and how to kill annual rye grass



## xraydesigns (Apr 8, 2018)

Hey everyone. Happy new year to you all. I am located in zone 8 (GA). I overseeded my well established bermuda lawn with annual rye grass in the fall and it turned out really well.

My question is when is the most appropriate time to start killing back the rye grass when it's time for the bermuda to start thriving and what/how you recommend i kill it. Thanks


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@xraydesigns beautiful lawn. I know how to kill the Bermuda and keep rye. Just use pylex.

I moved your topic the warm season side. They should be able to help you with this. I think it is before green up.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I used MSM Turf to kill my PRG overseed.


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

Ware said:


> I used MSM Turf to kill my PRG overseed.


Yup


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Art_Vandelay said:


> Yup


And you want to be my latex salesman?! :lol:


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Just received my MSM Turf the other day to kill mine off. And if @thegrassfactor allows. Maybe an Oak tree 😁


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Austinite said:


> Art_Vandelay said:
> 
> 
> > Yup
> ...


I thought he was an architect?🤣


----------



## dslab (Oct 18, 2017)

@xraydesigns what annual ryegrass seed did you use? That is probably the best looking annual rye I have seen!


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Sulfentrazone is labeled to kill Annual Ryegrass and is recommended by NC State, that's what I plan to use on mine https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/grasses/annual-ryegrass/


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> > Art_Vandelay said:
> ...


I'm also an importer/exporter 😃


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

And a marine biologist!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Austinite said:


> And a marine biologist!


I think that was actually George himself


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> > And a marine biologist!
> ...




Sorry for the hijack 😂


----------



## xraydesigns (Apr 8, 2018)

@dslab i bought and used Pennington 50 lb. Annual Ryegrass Grass Seed from home depot.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

Pylex will put a serious beat down on bermudagrass.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

Ware said:


> I used MSM Turf to kill my PRG overseed.


Am I the only one around here too gun shy to use MSM Turf again? I torched some shrubs with MSM drift a few years back and I still get nightmares. With that said, does anyone want half of a bottle?


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

mowww said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > I used MSM Turf to kill my PRG overseed.
> ...


Price?


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

erdons said:


> mowww said:
> 
> 
> > Ware said:
> ...


It's 20 bucks a bottle. You'll pay half that to ship it...


----------



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)

I don't think you need to kill annual rye only prg.


----------



## xraydesigns (Apr 8, 2018)

Hey guys. Sprayed msm on my annual rye 3 weeks ago. Most of it died however, I'm Still seeing some signs of some that wasnt totally killed. Bermuda is showing signs of greening up. Do I spray the remain annual ryegrass now or do i wait?


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

xraydesigns said:


> Hey guys. Sprayed msm on my annual rye 3 weeks ago. Most of it died however, I'm Still seeing some signs of some that wasnt totally killed. Bermuda is showing signs of greening up. Do I spray the remain annual ryegrass now or do i wait?


I'd wait it out, it'll be dying off in about 4 weeks, mow it low, and that'll help kill it too. I have to say that your yard definitely looked beautiful. I'm tempted to give my lawn a shot at overseeding too this year, but then again, I enjoyed the 4 month no-mow break.


----------



## xraydesigns (Apr 8, 2018)

@@Colonel K0rn thanks I most definitely will be keeping it reel low.


----------



## xraydesigns (Apr 8, 2018)

This is what it looked like last year. Will have better pictures this year.


----------



## Khs2424 (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Naidu (Aug 25, 2019)

Cory said:


> Sulfentrazone is labeled to kill Annual Ryegrass and is recommended by NC State, that's what I plan to use on mine https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/grasses/annual-ryegrass/


How well did it work on annual rye grass?


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Naidu said:


> Cory said:
> 
> 
> > Sulfentrazone is labeled to kill Annual Ryegrass and is recommended by NC State, that's what I plan to use on mine https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/grasses/annual-ryegrass/
> ...


I ended up using Celsius, worked great


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

I'd just scalp the piss out of it. That'll stress the rye to the point that it'll stunt and the Bermuda will climb right over the rye crowns. Heat will kill off the leftovers.


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

When i lived in phoenix, my next door neighbor used swimming pool salt and low HOC to knock the PRG down. Don't know the application rate, but it worked like a charm.


----------

